
The Spacebar That Broke the Camel’s Back: Why I Switched from Mac to Windows - chmars
https://medium.com/@agoeldi/the-spacebar-that-broke-the-camels-back-why-i-switched-from-mac-to-windows-ada149688da5
======
Shikadi
It was a general trend of the industry recently to put trash keyboards in all
their laptops. I returned two laptops over it a few years ago, then got a
lenovo because they were the only consistent choice at the time. That being
said, they've gotten a little better, but I tried the apple keyboard recently
and its atrocious in my opinion. Can't possibly be good for your fingers. I've
never been a fan of Apple, but a few years ago if you asked me whether or not
they were solid quality I would have said definitely. Not so much any more.

